# MY NEW LAND MULLET



## soulweaver (May 14, 2004)

i saw the post on the forums about the Land Mullet and i just got one so i thought i'd would post the picture here.

if anyone is interested i will be breeding it this year!!


----------



## Ricko (May 14, 2004)

hehe thats very funny soulweaver what form of land mullet is that? the hairy mullet?


----------



## soulweaver (May 14, 2004)

i've sent it off to see if it can get some sort of classification, still waiting to hear back!


----------



## brunzwik (May 14, 2004)

it kinda looks like ray hosers mum


----------



## Ricko (May 14, 2004)

[email protected] brunzwik now that is funny


----------



## soulweaver (May 14, 2004)

is see waht you mean.

who's ray hoser?


----------



## luke (May 14, 2004)

i think i spotted some of them out of far fax island crossing over to lady musgrave, they were tring to attack the boat
dam angry critters them darn land mullets


----------



## Greebo (May 14, 2004)

that looks fake to me


----------



## soulweaver (May 14, 2004)

FAKE? i can breed any colour u want, just ask me and i will fire up photoshop


----------



## lutzd (May 14, 2004)

God, you're a cynic, Greebo! Honestly! Someone posts a pic of something that they've _*obviously*_ spent a lot of time and money producing, probably through many generations of selective breeding, and you have to go and criticise (yet again!). Honestly! Get a life! 









:wink:


----------



## Greebo (May 14, 2004)

Send me a shed so I can verify the dna then


----------



## soulweaver (May 14, 2004)

would you believe its the only reptile that doesn't shed? very interesting species!


----------



## BROWNS (May 14, 2004)

I've been selectively breeding a new strain of Deep Sea Racing Mullets and am expecting baby albinos any time now......

How about a hybrid?


----------



## Farkurnell (May 14, 2004)

I seen Blind Mullets out Malabar way once.


----------



## RAZZA (May 14, 2004)

:twisted:


----------



## soulweaver (May 14, 2004)

coming soon is the cobra cross mullet........


----------



## africancichlidau (May 14, 2004)

Not acceptable to hybridize such a magnificent creature. Leave the Cobra out of it buddy!!


----------



## Hickson (May 15, 2004)

Soulweaver,

I hate to tell you this but the land Mullet you've got is _Egernia hirsuta_, an species native to NZ and therefore EXOTIC. There are none under licence in Australia.

You have one week to surrender it before the amnesty ends.

:lol:

Hix


----------



## luke (May 15, 2004)

i have a mullet hair cut...


----------



## Parko (May 15, 2004)

I've had a ''skullet'' hair cut, which by the way is also what Soulweavers depicted Cobra is sporting. Mullets have short hair at the top while Skullets have shaved at the top. Technically speaking anyway.


----------



## Ricko (May 15, 2004)

that is a good mullet skullet whatever but i would like to order a green bredli with a pink mohawk if you have any please soulweaver??


----------



## luke (May 15, 2004)

i can get ya an caintoad crossed with a holden ute tyer


----------



## Ricko (May 15, 2004)

is it a one of a kind? as i only want rare things so i will probably pass on that, lol


----------



## soulweaver (May 15, 2004)

Ricko said:


> that is a good mullet skullet whatever but i would like to order a green bredli with a pink mohawk if you have any please soulweaver??



i'm on to it, give me a few days!!!


----------



## Bryony (May 16, 2004)

i want one of them!!!!!
i'd like to cusom order a python with a personality of a labrador and learns to respond to 'sik em rex' or even 'attack!' and can sit with me for breakfast, and baby sit my other reptiles and have BIG BLUE eyes

oh and cover for me when i chuck a sickie


----------



## earthmother (May 16, 2004)

lol! Please make me a pink one, with orange hair. What's the diet?

VB and pies?
Em x


hey Luke I got it, cane toad crossed with a ute tyre -lol very funny. it took me a while lol.


----------



## angelrose (May 16, 2004)

oh dear..... im ashamed at how long it took me to get that.... lol


----------



## Ricko (May 19, 2004)

hey soulweaver have you got that green bredli with a pink mohawk feeding yet? also can i get a pic of it before i hand over the $2000 also i need a dna test to prove its aussie thanks heaps mate


----------



## soulweaver (May 19, 2004)

i'm working on all the orders, got a bit of the flu atm but photoshop is up and running as we speak


----------



## BROWNS (May 19, 2004)

roflmbao Ricko....

My deep sea racing mullets are Tasmanian but are deemed Aussie.

Please don't bring up inbreeding........


----------



## soulweaver (May 19, 2004)

still working on the bredli, trust me its australian cos i ripped the photo off an australian website.

here ya go one green bredli with a pink mowhawk


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (May 19, 2004)

earthmother said:


> hey Luke I got it, cane toad crossed with a ute tyre -lol very funny. it took me a while lol.





anglerose said:


> oh dear..... im ashamed at how long it took me to get that.... lol



i am also ashamed it took me a while but i would certainly like one


----------



## soulweaver (May 19, 2004)

Bryony, here's your python x dog!!


----------



## Bryony (May 19, 2004)

lol soulweaver i nearly pissed my pants with laughter!!!!!!!!

can it cover for me for sickies?!?!?!?!?

i love it so much how much, how much!!!!


----------



## soulweaver (May 19, 2004)

name your price.......that was an easy creation, the bredli took a long time but!!


----------



## zoe (May 19, 2004)

lmao the bredli looks radioactive! :lol:


----------



## africancichlidau (May 19, 2004)

What's with the Batwoman avatar Zoster?


----------



## Ricko (May 19, 2004)

soulweaver thanks for my bredli mate he looks awesome i will have to get some gloves to handle him also was he an inbred or not? i just dont want him to be inbred thats all. i also got the dna results seems he is south new zealand race whats with that??


----------



## zoe (May 19, 2004)

lol i just found it and thought it was funny so there it is! for now anyway


----------



## Hickson (May 19, 2004)

It's a nice avatar Zoe, looks like you're going to have pups real soon! :lol:

Hix


----------



## zoe (May 19, 2004)

lmao hix :lol:


----------



## africancichlidau (May 19, 2004)

What do you mean hicks? I can see the puppies already


----------



## zoe (May 19, 2004)

lol dirty DIRTY man :lol:


----------



## Hickson (May 19, 2004)

And you have to live with him!

Well, near him, anyway. 

Hix


----------



## zoe (May 19, 2004)

yeah thats what the rusty blade in my pocket is for :twisted: :wink:


----------



## africancichlidau (May 19, 2004)

I'll bring Mustang to visit if ya not careful girl!!

Muahahahahaha


----------



## Hickson (May 19, 2004)

You're threatening her with an old car? Or a horse?

She's in more danger than I thought!


----------



## zoe (May 22, 2004)

> I'll bring Mustang to visit if ya not careful girl!!
> 
> Muahahahahaha



eek! :shock: i'll be good i promise :!:


----------



## soulweaver (Aug 5, 2006)

ahh, the good ol' days  pmsl


----------



## alienpunk (Aug 5, 2006)

I had a land mullet....i kept it reeeeeeal dry

but then my mum made me cut it off cuz I looked like Poida


----------



## Monkeyman (Aug 5, 2006)

everyone loves poida though!


----------



## OuZo (Aug 5, 2006)

I LOVED POIDA!!!!!

I miss my bat boobs...


----------



## bobthefish (Aug 5, 2006)

I have a year 9 maths class full of stunned mullets................


----------



## OuZo (Aug 5, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhh


----------

